
Ask HN: Any companies or freelancers that you have used for a design 'makeover'? - ajeet_dhaliwal
Hi all, I&#x27;m looking to find someone (freelancer or company) that can help do a visual design &#x2F; copy make over for a site. Anyone know any good places to find one? To be clear, no one needs to touch the back-end or touch the application code. I just want a css&#x2F;visual design make over.
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Thanks for the responses so far. Not a great sign though when the portfolio
site of a designer doesn’t look great and in one case doesn’t display content
correctly on iPhone Xs and my existing site (which I want to improve) does.
Don’t mean to be overly negative but I want to go forward not backwards!

------
wprapido
[http://integral.me](http://integral.me) is highly recommended!

------
vipr340
I've worked with John who can be reached at john@john.ninja

I was very pleased with the end product.

------
thiagocarvalho
www.dribbble.com/imthiagocarvalho

------
socaller
brian@mayrosedg.com - get in touch

